# nuclear grade flashing



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did this myself, at at a nuke plant. The flashing was leaking, I went up on a lift and removed the residential style flashing. The hole in the metal was so big, the new flashing wouldn't cover it. The plant is death on leaving openings in systems. The ironworkers couldn't repair the roof till the next day, what's a plumber to do? Duct tape, of course. "There, I fixed it."


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

What, you couldn't find any duct tape that matched the color better?

Tsk tsk.......:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

For some reason I just knew that there was going to be duct tape involved. Oh if the greenies here about this one. :laughing:

One day you will hear in the news, some reporter, some lawyer or some somebody will say "I found a picture of this on the internet. The plumber admitted to using duct tape at a Nuclear facility. If that is the standard...."


Gorilla tape might have been better. Works for all my flashing:yes:.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> ...One day you will hear in the news, some reporter, some lawyer or some somebody will say "I found a picture of this on the internet. The plumber admitted to using duct tape at a Nuclear facility. If that is the standard...."


Meh, probably just one of the tin buildings in the parking lot.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Meh, probably just one of the tin buildings in the parking lot.


Those with an agenda will use any information in whatever way the need it to fit. 

How many times do you hear or see a news story with highly distorted information? Lies, context, complete misuse.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The Red Green 'Token of Accomplishment" plaque is being shipped to you right now.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The Red Green 'Token of Accomplishment" plaque is being shipped to you right now.


thanks Steve,
you made me laugh out loud.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The Red Green 'Token of Accomplishment" plaque is being shipped to you right now.


is it made out of duct tape?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Meh, probably just one of the tin buildings in the parking lot.


no,
it's inside the fence. It used to house the makeup water system. The building was gutted and remodeled, turned into outage office and breakroom area. It has been a real bugger. Even the plumbers were on 6-10's.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

At least we figured out the real reason for the reactor trouble in Japan, and to think they blamed it on the earth quake.


----------

